# My 90 Gallon Dream Tank Build



## colaudrey (Oct 4, 2013)

subscribed!

are you going with a quick cycle, since you did mention it to be started 10 days before christmas. Unless I missed you saying you were gonna start the cycle earlier. even so, sounds like a really exciting build for you and your family!


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks, yeah I think it's going to be fun. I do have the chemicals to quick start the tank which is what I did on my current 55G and it worked great. My plan is to get a cheap 5G tank from like PetSmart and put a HOB on it. Then a couple weeks before the build starts when I do a water change put some of the water from the 55G into the 5G and quick start it and let it cycle for two weeks or so. Then when I comes time to tear down and set up the new tank I will have a somewhat established holding tank to keep the fish from the 55G in while I get the new one up. When I do the water changes on the 55G I will do them on the 5G so hopefully they will be fairly close to each other. Once I get the 90G up I will quick start it but let it sit for a week and let it cycle before I add the fish back. The filter will already be somewhat established from it being on the 55G so after a week the 90G should be established and will be ready to put the fish back in and should be stable and settled somewhat by then. So by Christmas the fish and everything should be back in it and rocking. Of course the new 90G won't have any new fish yet just the ones from the 55G. I will wait a week or two after we put the fish back in to make sure everything is stable before we add an additional bio load and start adding new fish. That is the plan at least.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

So I got my new Finnex HPS 300 heater and Eheim Professionel 3 XL 2080 Filter. It is a lot bigger than I thought. I won't use it on this tank. It was on sale so I couldn't pass it up for the price to have has a backup or for emergencies. Also got my ADA Aqua Soil in. I am just hoping the 3 bags will be enough for a 2" bed with slopes for the footprint of this tank. Was hoping my dry ferts would be here today but UPS dropped the ball so they won't be here until next week. I have also bought two 48" 10K fixtures from BML and a drop checker from GLA just so I can have some kind of indication of what my CO2 is at even if they are overrated. Something is better than nothing as I always say. Also ordered my Marine Color dosing pump for my ferts. So everything is coming together and should have everything I need when I start the build in 2 weeks. 

I have also been putting my plant list together and hope to have it finalized in a couple days.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Your intro was a great read. Sorry about your mum. 

Your build is going to be great to watch. subbed. 

depending on your inhabitants, circulation pumps on a timer are a bad idea imo. small fish and shrimp could get a nasty surprise if they're in the pump when it comes on. 

3 bags of ammonia should be enough. happy wc! looking forward to seeing your hardscape.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> depending on your inhabitants, circulation pumps on a timer are a bad idea imo. small fish and shrimp could get a nasty surprise if they're in the pump when it comes on.


You're right, I was probably a little vague when I described it. When I was talking about on/off I was meaning like they aren't set up to oscillate like in a reef set up to create waves. They just come on at set time and run for like 12 hours then shut off for another 12. On the Apex they have variable speed ports which I use to ramp them up slowly. So they don't just go to full power when they come on. The pumps are designed for that in mind to keep fish from getting sucked into it. I have them running on the 55G right now just to test and dial in settings since I just got them. So far so good. I have watched shrimp climb all around it and never affect them. So hopefully I won't have any issues with it. I will be keeping and eye on them though. I have the Vortec on my reef tank which is pretty much the same design just cost more and haven't had any problems with them. So hopefully I won't on this tank ether.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Texan78 said:


> Thanks, yeah I think it's going to be fun. I do have the chemicals to quick start the tank which is what I did on my current 55G and it worked great. My plan is to get a cheap 5G tank from like PetSmart and put a HOB on it. Then a couple weeks before the build starts when I do a water change put some of the water from the 55G into the 5G and quick start it and let it cycle for two weeks or so. Then when I comes time to tear down and set up the new tank I will have a somewhat established holding tank to keep the fish from the 55G in while I get the new one up. When I do the water changes on the 55G I will do them on the 5G so hopefully they will be fairly close to each other. Once I get the 90G up I will quick start it but let it sit for a week and let it cycle before I add the fish back. The filter will already be somewhat established from it being on the 55G so after a week the 90G should be established and will be ready to put the fish back in and should be stable and settled somewhat by then. So by Christmas the fish and everything should be back in it and rocking. Of course the new 90G won't have any new fish yet just the ones from the 55G. I will wait a week or two after we put the fish back in to make sure everything is stable before we add an additional bio load and start adding new fish. That is the plan at least.


For no reason should you take just my word for this unless it is co-signed by "others" from the community.
I believe that the beneficial bacteria(BB) will die if used in the manner you stated. Likely not all of them but enough
for it to hurt. It takes a while(3-5 days) for the fish waste to supply enough ammonia for the BB to live off of.
For that reason I usually put the fish into the tank first. Then take readings till I get a .5 ammonia reading BEFORE
putting in the "broke in" filter/filter media or BB supplement. I have successfully used this method two times so far.
Additional info: I believe this accounts for 75-85% of any negative reviews on beneficial bacteria supplements
which are used in new tanks which have no fish waste already in them. Putting the fish in at the same time the
BB supplement is added.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> For no reason should you take just my word for this unless it is co-signed by "others" from the community.
> I believe that the beneficial bacteria(BB) will die if used in the manner you stated. Likely not all of them but enough
> for it to hurt. It takes a while(3-5 days) for the fish waste to supply enough ammonia for the BB to live off of.
> For that reason I usually put the fish into the tank first. Then take readings till I get a .5 ammonia reading BEFORE
> ...



I agree, I am mainly doing that just so the tank has time to settle from the substrate and planting and all that other junk and letting the temp stablize and parameters level out some so I am not shocking the fish. I probably won't wait a week. That is probably just worse case scenario. That is why I am going to start cycling a small 5G holding tank from the 55G water. I am also holding back 25G of water from the 55G to put in the 90G. So when I set up the 90G it will pretty much be like a large water change. As far as the filter goes ether way the BB will die off even if it is just siting or if I introduce it immediately. In my case I really don't have much of a choice since I am using the filter from the 55G on the 90G. It's kind of the lesser of two evils. I would rather have the BB die off from inadequate ammonia than have high nitrite and it getting out of hand. Like I said thought, ether way you're going to lose BB though. It is something I have thought about though. Fortunately the fish I do have are not high dollar fish. They are really hardy though which is why I use them.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

*UPDATE:* So I got my Finnex heater in and it works great. I love it so far on first impression. I decided to go another route though and use a Hydor Inline heater. I really like the fact of not having so much stuff in the tank. I want it to be low profile as it can be. I will use the Finnex as a back up or in another tank as it does works great. Only down fall is it is white so it stands out a lot in the tank, especially with a black background. Which is another reason for going inline and getting it out of the tank. 

Another change I have made, I have gotten tired of the micro-bubbles from the atomic diffuser so I pulled the trigger on a Aqua Medic External Co2 Reactor 1000 during the Black Friday sales. So I will be replacing the intank diffuser and plumbing it in. The GLA atomic diffuser works great but, I just got tired of the micro-bubbles. I am sure I will leave it and the Finnex heater and the Finnex Planted + Fixture on this 55G and use it to grow plants that come from the 90G in case I need to. 

I have also decided to go with a different lighting option so I purchased 2 48" 10K fixtures from BML. I like the fact I can control them with my Apex so that is a major plus for me. I will use the Current USA fixtures to do my moon lights and weather just for the fun and wow factor since the kids like them and sync with the BML since both fixtures are capable of dimming to create dusk/dawn sequences. 

Lastly, I have decided on the color I am going to stain the stand and canopy. I am going to go with the Bombay Mahogany using the Minwax PolyShades which is both a stain and poly coat which is nice. Here is an example of the color and what it will look like. This is _not_ my stand but the color is the exact color and the stand is similar to what mine will look like. It just happened I found an example of the color I am going to use on another stand when looking for an example. 

http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o518/renegade871/TankPics7_21_12008.jpg

Well that is all for now. Hope to have the plants all nailed down in a couple days and get a mock up done.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Many many moons ago...my brother was in the "I have arrived" mode both mentally and beginning to get there financially 
and he was thinking of buying a boat...so he said. Somewhere in there he mentioned "the only thing keeping me back on
this is "that" saying...you know..."A boat...is a hole in the water...into which you pour large sums of money" He never got the boat.
Well, that water from the hole, I think I have just found out where it went to...LOL....
Great to see someone indulging them selves to "make it just the way I want it".
I'll be watching this one for a while as I can't wait to see the progress pictures. I will admit I'm a bit curious as to why, if one
has plants, that one wouldn't get 7000K plant light bulbs, or one of those ready made ones like the Dutch Planted for example.
But the 10,000K does deep water and there is one in that plant selection...so...I'll wait to see how it looks and grows plants.
Don't mind my curiosity as that's all it is...far from being ANY kind of pert...except maybe in algae growing...LOL...


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I know far to well about throwing money into the water. I have a boat too which stands for Bust Out Another Thousand and it couldn't be more true. Now I am kind of seeing a pattern here. I have a water addiction. Ha! 

Well I just bought 2 10K fixtures from BML so we will see how well all three of the major players size up. I decided on the BML mainly because of the rave reviews and they are local and I am really familiar with the LEDs they use and can vouch they are high quality. Also it plays nice with the Apex so that is a bonus. Looking forward to getting this build started. 2 more weeks.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok well thanks to a another thread on here I found a really cool hole in the wall specialty aquarium shop. So decided to go check it out. I had no intention on buying anything just went in to browse. Needless to say I found some really great driftwood root pieces that are attached to slate that was REALLY cheap. I couldn't pass it up so I grabbed it. I was going to use the driftwood that I had now and harvested from the lake many years ago and is aged and tank seasoned. These pieces I bought are perfect and will fit in nicely so I will use them instead. 

So here is the new driftwood I will be using for my hardscape. I will also be using 3 pieces of petrified wood as well. 

The second picture is the driftwood that is in my 55G now that I was going to use. Big difference as you can tell.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

*UPDATE:* Nothing really interesting today but I did get my plant selection done. I decided to start a small page to document my progress as well as update here for suggestions, advice and comments. You can find that link with my plant selection below that I will use in this build. 

One other thing I started today was I went out and got a 44 Gallon trash guy, unused, clean as a whistle and started soaking the new driftwood to leech out the tannins. The new pieces are mounted to slate so sinking shouldn't be an issue. At last check it doesn't appear to be leeching much at the moment but that might change as time goes on. Hopefully it won't leech at all but ether way it should be good to go come build time. Other than that nothing exciting going on. I did get my JBJ style bubble counter for my Aquqtek regulator and got it installed. Have to say I am really liking it so far having it all contained to one unit. This replaced my GLA bubble counter. 

On the concerns of the fishless cycle. I remember now why I was going to wait a week now. the ADA Aquasoil leeches ammonia naturally. So there will be ammonia present when I set this tank up. That is why I decided on waiting on fish for about a week and hoping the BB that is built up in the filter from the 50G and the water I am adding will be sufficient enough to handle the ammonia leeched from the Aquasoil. 

Anyways, check out my plant selection and let me know what you think.

http://aquariums.mesquiteweather.net/flora.php


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just a small update. I have received some more goodies and hopefully should have the rest of everything else to start the build by Friday. Then all I will be waiting on is for my new tank, stand and canopy to arrive so I can trim it and stain it. I have received my Marine Color doser, ferts, Hydor inline heater and my aquascape tools. I will give a review on this doser after I have time to play with it and I have it set up. I have also started purchasing some of the plants I will be using in this build and will just hold them in my 55G until the build starts. Still waiting on my 10K BML fixtures and new CO2 reactor as well. 

Here are a few pics of the doser.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice gear. Clearly going all out 

About the dosing machine. Forgive my ignorance, I've never owned one or even seen one in person before. I see three pumps, so does that mean it draws from three fert bottles? If so, which fertz do you mix?


----------



## bonsai dave (Nov 18, 2013)

I love the way you have set up the driftwood. I can't to see it completed.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yep! I doing it big as this has been a 10/11 year dream to do this build right! Lol

Some people into freshwater my not be aware of dosers. They are mostly used on saltwater/reef tanks but can be used on planted tanks just the same. You just don't see many using them in freshwater and I am not sure why. I have one on on my reef setup as well. Not this model but a different one. This unit does have 3 pumps and you can draw from 3 different fert bottles. Each pump is fully programable where you can set the exact amount to does and set the time in which to dose it. I went this route as you can never forget to dose so it is all automated. There are some models that have 4 pumps but I only needed 3 so that is why I went with this model. If I needed more they do make an add on module to add 3 more pumps. 

I haven't perfected the art of ferts yet so at the moment I will just be dosing my macros and micros based on the GLA recipe then going from there to make adjustments as need to the recipe based on water parameters and plants I will be keeping to dial in the perfect mixture needed for my tank. I am not looking forward to that as Chemistry wasn't my strong suite. LoL


----------



## AHP (Sep 10, 2013)

Glad to see another Texan here, I will gladly lurk along for this one! 
I to have BML's and love them. Hope all goes well for you and cant wait to see it all setup.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am looking forward to it as well. I just hope it turns out as good as it looks in my head. LoL

I can't wait till I get my BMLs. I have heard and seen a lot of great things about them.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Dosing pumps are expensive and not neccessary. More of a luxury for convenience. Reefers already pay out the wazoo for everything so it doesn't seem so bad to them and corals are probably a little more sensitive than most plants


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing this get up and running. I'm seriously considering getting a set of pumps for my tank too. It would be nice to be able to mix up a concentrated solution to be dosed daily on a Fill-And-Forget basis.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

wow very nice equipment man, will be waiting for updates


----------



## DizzyD (Apr 24, 2013)

I had to subscribe. looks like this is going to be a cool tank.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

kwheeler91 said:


> Dosing pumps are expensive and not neccessary. More of a luxury for convenience. Reefers already pay out the wazoo for everything so it doesn't seem so bad to them and corals are probably a little more sensitive than most plants


Not exactly true, depending on the dosing pump you get they are rather affordable. The pump I got was cheaper than my lights, filter, and complete CO2 setup. Regardless if it is freshwater/saltwater it is a convenience thing and not needed for ether. I have paid nearly just as much for my planted as I have for my 100G reef tank. They both have the same premis. In a reef tank you are dosing the corals, in a freshwater you are dosing the plants. Is it needed? No, but it is not needed in ether setup depending on the plants or corals you are keeping. For me I can be away from my tank anywhere from 24-48 hrs or more at a time because of my line of work. For me it just makes sense to have one.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Texan78 said:


> Not exactly true, depending on the dosing pump you get they are rather affordable. The pump I got was cheaper than my lights, filter, and complete CO2 setup. Regardless if it is freshwater/saltwater it is a convenience thing and not needed for ether. I have paid nearly just as much for my planted as I have for my 100G reef tank. They both have the same premis. In a reef tank you are dosing the corals, in a freshwater you are dosing the plants. Is it needed? No, but it is not needed in ether setup depending on the plants or corals you are keeping. For me I can be away from my tank anywhere from 24-48 hrs or more at a time because of my line of work. For me it just makes sense to have one.


I got to agree here. Sure, for most it's a luxury but I have a much more primitive setup and it was the only way I could keep a high tech tank. I often got home at 3-5AM, got up at 11am (if I could), only to be out of the house by 12. It might have been mine, it may have been my girlfriend's (now wife). The last thing I was concerned about was dosing my tank, if I was even at where my tank was at. Some days I was home all day and I would have enough time to trim, water change all that but no way I could keep up. For me, at that time, it's was like saying automating lighting or co2 was overkill, for most, they could turn there lights and co2 on before work, turn off when they come home. On the weekends or a day off, see how the tank looks. I feel you 100% on this. 

Sorry for the rant, people said the same thing when I set up mine. I don't have that lifestyle anymore and don't miss it (well, I kind of do but wouldn't go back unless the money was right) but I absolutely needed that in my setup. Now I am trying to ween my way off of it haha.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I can probably guess what line of work you were in just based on the hours. Ha!

I work in public safety so I could be away for days at a time. So that just leaves my wife home with 2 kids, one being a newborn. She doesn't have time for it nor does she want to or would I trust her...LoL So for me it is practical. It's not for everyone as it is definitely a luxury but works great. It is something you get spoiled to for sure. That's the reason I have gone the route I have as it makes things easier. Some of these methods I do with my reef tank so I have experience with it and just adopted them for the planted tank as it can be done for both.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm warming to the idea of a dosing pump, but my main tank is only 2ft. So I don't think there's room for a controller and all the bottles in the cabinet. 

Do you think the bottles could be on a side table next to the tank? How long can the tubes be?


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> I'm warming to the idea of a dosing pump, but my main tank is only 2ft. So I don't think there's room for a controller and all the bottles in the cabinet.
> 
> Do you think the bottles could be on a side table next to the tank? How long can the tubes be?


Does your tank sit on a stand and is there room under it? They don't take up much room at all. 

You can certainly put them on a table beside it. These units are rather versatile. The hoses can be fairly long, up to 30' a run and they do have good head height. These units use what is called "peristaltic pumps" which are widely used in the medical industry and sustain suction. If you do lose suction because of head height or what not you can just put a check valve where it connects to the fert bottle and that will help it hold suction if you have to put it somewhere that causes issues but next to the tank on a table will work perfectly fine.


----------



## FishFinatic (Oct 24, 2011)

:hihi:


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I posted a pic of what my cabinet innards look like in your thread about tubing. i've tried moving things around a little, but there's no room for 1L fert bottles. I think i'll get a side table with a door and put them all in there.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Youll love the bmls... I have 2 on my 40b and really have come to like them...tbh I didn't at first but I gave it time

Ready to see some plants in this tub...I know yall got slammed with ice..hopefully it has started to melt


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> I posted a pic of what my cabinet innards look like in your thread about tubing. i've tried moving things around a little, but there's no room for 1L fert bottles. I think i'll get a side table with a door and put them all in there.


Yeah that should work fine. If you don't mind it not being hidden.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

sjb1987 said:


> Youll love the bmls... I have 2 on my 40b and really have come to like them...tbh I didn't at first but I gave it time
> 
> Ready to see some plants in this tub...I know yall got slammed with ice..hopefully it has started to melt


I just saw UPS is suppose to deliver them tomorrow. 4 days to go 3 hours WOW...LoL If I knew they were going to do that and I could have gotten out of Dallas I would have picked them up myself. I can make that trip there and back in half a day. UPS you never seem to amaze me. I have things for my daughters nano reef tank which has been sitting at the hub in my city since last week which still hasn't made it out yet. But yes, I am ready to check out these lights. I will be keeping an eye on the plants, they should be here tomorrow. They didn't come in today but I am not in a huge hurry now after what I learned today. How is things up there? All the power coming back and yall thawing out?


So some bad news on this build which I am really bummed about. The place that is making my tank just made it yesterday. I am seriously pissed off about this since it was ordered several weeks ago and I pick it up this Sunday. They could have made this when I ordered it weeks ago. Reason I am pissed is it has to cure for at least 3 weeks or it will blow out. Like I said, they could have made it weeks ago so it could be curing and ready to go when I got it. So unfortunately this won't be up and going by Christmas as planned. I do have a lot of friends that work in some specialty shops who I have reached out to in hopes they have a 90G long they could trade with me or offer credit towards one that is already cured and ready to go. So hopefully all is not lost because I was really ready to get this build going this weekend. At worse case it will be mid January before it goes up. It really sucks because I just placed a huge plant order for the rest of my plants for this build that will be here next Wednesday. So I need to call the guy and see if he can hold onto them for a couple weeks. Also have fish ordered on delayed ship as well so I will need to delay that as well. 

Other than that the only updates is the two 10K BML fixtures come tomorrow and I got my Aquamedic CO2 reactor and the clear PVC to make my DIY spray bar. I guess if anything the extra time will give me time to perfect some things and planning. I can test the doser and BML fixtures out on the 55G in the meantime.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Texan78 said:


> I just saw UPS is suppose to deliver them tomorrow. 4 days to go 3 hours WOW...LoL If I knew they were going to do that and I could have gotten out of Dallas I would have picked them up myself. I can make that trip there and back in half a day. UPS you never seem to amaze me. I have things for my daughters nano reef tank which has been sitting at the hub in my city since last week which still hasn't made it out yet. But yes, I am ready to check out these lights. I will be keeping an eye on the plants, they should be here tomorrow. They didn't come in today but I am not in a huge hurry now after what I learned today. How is things up there? All the power coming back and yall thawing out?
> 
> 
> So some bad news on this build which I am really bummed about. The place that is making my tank just made it yesterday. I am seriously pissed off about this since it was ordered several weeks ago and I pick it up this Sunday. They could have made this when I ordered it weeks ago. Reason I am pissed is it has to cure for at least 3 weeks or it will blow out. Like I said, they could have made it weeks ago so it could be curing and ready to go when I got it. So unfortunately this won't be up and going by Christmas as planned. I do have a lot of friends that work in some specialty shops who I have reached out to in hopes they have a 90G long they could trade with me or offer credit towards one that is already cured and ready to go. So hopefully all is not lost because I was really ready to get this build going this weekend. At worse case it will be mid January before it goes up. It really sucks because I just placed a huge plant order for the rest of my plants for this build that will be here next Wednesday. So I need to call the guy and see if he can hold onto them for a couple weeks. Also have fish ordered on delayed ship as well so I will need to delay that as well.
> ...



Most the power is back on here....

Man that sucks about the tank.. what style of aquascape are you going with...you might have already mentioned it


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't know if I can really describe it or if it has a name. I put together a small page with a list of the plants I am going to use just so I could get an overhead view and keep track of things. The list on this page is what I am using. There is one that I need to remove and replace with a different one. This picture at the top is generally the look I am going for but will a little more variety. 

http://aquariums.mesquiteweather.net/flora.php


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

So getting closer to getting this set up. I finally got my BMLs and I love them. Unfortunately they don't fit on the tank with the canopy on. So BML is shipping me some custom fixtures that will fit with the canopy on. Since the tank was just built last week I can add water until after Jan 1st so that is no big deal. 

In the meantime I have been getting all my last min equipment together and ordered the majority of my plants which will be in after the first. I have finished up the stand and canopy. Got all the trim done and just need to do some touch up with some wood filler and sanding and then it will be read to stain. One of the pics has a sample of the color on it. My wife isn't to happy I have torn up the formally living room but it is waaaay to cold to be working in the garage even with the heater on...LoL


----------



## AHP (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey if it helps the stand looks good! 

Sorry about the tank. Same thing happened to me a long time ago. 
I canceled the order a week after they built it 4 weeks late. They said I would have to eat the cost and I told them... They could start eating the cost first because they were 4 weeks behind. Long story short they apologized and gave me a discount on the tank seeing how it wasn't my fault and I was going to take my business elsewhere. 

Funny... If walked up to the president of my company and said I can’t do what you asked in a reasonable amount of time. I would be out of a job!


----------



## FishFinatic (Oct 24, 2011)

Great job on the stand! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

AHP said:


> Funny... If walked up to the president of my company and said I can’t do what you asked in a reasonable amount of time. I would be out of a job!


Hahaha! No doubt! I also doubt you would give them a price break ether! 

What frustrates me is they are like yeah we have that tank in stock so shouldn't be a problem. Then come to find out they don't and have to build it. When they had the order for a month. Not sure why they wanted till a few days before delivery date. Oh well, it is what it is. Gives me some extra time to get some things today. 


Thanks FishFinatic, had to add a little Texas flare with the stars. Excited to see how it looks all stained.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just a quick update. Things are still moving along and starting to prep things and move over some things slowly from the 55G and mounting them in the 90G stand. I have got the stand finished staining and have a 24" LED light strip mounted above the door on the inside. Since I am running the Apex the light will come on automatically when the door is removed and I will be able to arm it with an alarm and it will sound an audible alert as well as email me to let me know there was an intrusion. So just one of the cool little features about it Just need to add a poly coat and touch up some things here at there on it on the door and it will be done. Then I can move on to the canopy and finishing it up and getting it stained. Then hopefully by the time that is done I can move the tank in and get the background painted and by that time it will be ready to break down the 55G and move the 90G into place. I am still waiting on some things I have ordered and UPS is taking their sweet time and with the holidays it isn't making things better. If all goes well I hope to be ready to start tearing down the 55G and putting the 90G in place ready for the plants to arrive on Jan 3rd. 

Here is a look at the stand stained with 2 coats ready for poly. Will post more pics as things progress. Hopefully things start moving more quickly next week. I am really excited to see how this is all going to look. Things are coming together nicely but, slowly.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Got some progress made and now just at a waiting stage for the tank to cure and to receive some packages to finish things out. Stand has been poly coat now and looks great in person. Camera doesn't do it justice. 

I have my Aquamedica 1000 CO2 reactor, Hydor Inline heater and Coralife Turbo-twist 6X mounted. I have the lamp out of the UV because one of the clips broke and the transformer adds extra weight. So I took it off so I could get things mounted up and take the weight off the one clip. I have more clips ordered and should be here by next weekend and that will help support it better and hold it flush and level. The output of the Fluval 406 which I am making a custom holder for it will sit to the left of this and connect to the top of the reactor. The UV will go out to the return which will be hard plumbed with a quick connect and some ball valves so I can do water changes. More on this system and that later. 

If you notice in the pictures there is a hole with a black grommet. That is where the CO2 will come in from the tank. All the lines will run behind the stand and all the holes will be trimmed with those grommets. This will be for a cleaner and uncluttered look in the stand. Also all the power will run out the back of the stand and feed back in from the back to the Apex EB8's. That probably doesn't make sense but when I get it moved over from the 55G and hooked up it will make sense and look really sharp I think. Also there is a picture of the LED light I have mounted in the stand that will come on automatically when the door is removed via the Apex. Excuse the mess. I have quite the disaster going on right now. 

Oh btw, I did the Aquamedic reactor mod done in this video. It is suppose to create for better concentration and better flow. There are two barbs on this reactor to accept 1/2" and 5/8" ID hoses. By cutting off the top 1/2" barb it opens things up as shown in the video. Also removed the balls for better concentration and less noise. If it doesn't help any I can always add the balls back but at the least remove the 1/2" barbs should help with better flow. 






Any questions or suggestions I am open.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

So since I am at a stand still on the stand as I wait for some more things I have ordered and I am done staining it and can't do much until the switch anyways. I started to finish up on the canopy and getting it ready to stain maybe tomorrow. 

I built in a shelf for my canopy to house my doser and testing kits, ferts, and other supplies. I also built the supports for my new 46" BML I ordered for them to rest on. In the picture I am testing this with my Current USA Satellite+ and it fits perfectly. I will be using two 10K Planted BML connected to my Apex for my primary day lighting and 1 Satellite Plus+ in the middle on a ramp timer for my moonlights in the evening. I am going to build into that so the BML tank mounts will mount into them so I can still angle them. Things are coming together nicely and looks things are still on schedule as long as get the rest of my things by the weekend. 

I will build in some more shelves in the stand once I get everything else mounting and installed in there so I know how much room I am left working with.


----------



## AHP (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks nice!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome! You do great work. A second career maybe???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well just days away now from making the switch. Still waiting on UPS to bring me one more thing I have ordered. My plants should be here Thursday so I am going break the other one day Wednesday and put the new one in postion. 

In the meantime I have finished staining the canopy with 2 coats of stain. Just need to put the poly on tomorrow and the canopy will be finished. Started painting the background of the tank with black acrylic paint. So it should be finished tomorrow as well. Got my bracket for the UV Sterilizer so it is mounted and nice and snug now. So the reactor, inline heater and UV Sterilizer are in place. All I need to do now is the plumbing and hook up the Apex and mount it in the stand but I will do that when I break down the 55G. Also I need to build the custom spray bar and intake out of the clear PVC I ordered. I have also decided to use the Ehiem Pro 3 on this tank. I love my Fluval 406 but it is only rated up to 100G and this is going to be heavily stocked so I will need the bigger filtration and flow which I don't think the Fluval 406 will be enough for. Only downfall is the Ehiem takes up ALOT more room in the stand than the Fulval. I also picked up a few small tanks at the Petco DPG sale to move fish and plants to while I switch over. I am also waiting on my custom length BML too which I should have by next weekend. If it is not to late I think I am going to upgrade those to the XB series. Would be nice to have the extra light and I can always dim them down using my Apex. 

So that is where this build is at right now. Will have pics posted soon. Won't be long before this tank is filled and going. Hoping to have it running by this time next weekend.


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope your scaping skills turn out just as good as your woodwork! Next time I need furniture I'm definitely keeping you in mind~


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Lowe said:


> I hope your scaping skills turn out just as good as your woodwork!


Ha ha! Thanks! That makes two of us! 

It looks good in my mind, just need to transfer that to the tank now.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well I decided to put the filter in and got it plumed in the stand up the point where I can until I get my parts. I just need to wait on my PVC barbed adapters which I should have Monday to finish plumbing it to the tank and drill the intake hole in the stand connecting it to the filter and that part will be finished. 

If you noticed all the cords and everything are ran to the back. All the drilled holes have grommets to give the holes a cleaner and more finished look. I need to touch up the stain where my drill decided to walk on me but no big deal. All the cords will run out the back and then back in nicely and organized where the Apex will live on the left side of the stand. This will leave a clean, organized and clutter free area under the tank better for maintenance.





























Here is a sneak peak of what the hardscape will kind of look like. Excuse the mess and dirty tank. Just laid it in there for right now. It will have to come out so I can lay the cushion under the slate that is holding it down. Also have some petrified wood I may use too but not sure. I will clean it all up in a couple days when I go to put it in place. 

Any suggestions let me know.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

You seem like a person who might research something if one were to place a bug. But from what I've been reading on here I
think you likely have all ready. Been following this, but don't remember if an air pump was included. Regardless it's not at all
the sole possible source. I am referring to the possible contamination of the water by air born fumes from the "paint".
I noticed you mentioned Poly and I think that one is clear of such issues as long as left long enough to "cure" completely.
But you can see my direction so I'll not bore you further with it as I'm sure this has been a consideration all along.
Yet had I not brought it up at all, I'd feel guilty for the rest of...if something did happen.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

It is something I had thought about. The stand will have been done for about two weeks before it is filled and the canopy about a week. It will have been cured for a good amount of time before water is added. So hopefully that is long enough as I did take that into consideration when I decided on the fill date since it was pushed back. So that was a positive in that aspect. I also didn't finish the inside of the canopy for just this reason. The tank also has lids that have been cut to fit with ventilation so that should minimize any ill airborne effects a little. I have been thinking about adding a couple of 0-10V fans inside the canopy for circulation too just to keep the air flowing and the lights cool. The only real negative effect it would have would be higher phosphate level. I will be doing water changes 2-3 times a week for the first couple months because of the Aquasoil. Hopefully with the Canopy, lids, fans, water changes it should be enough minimize any airborne effects not just from the stain but from everyday airbones.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Got poly on the canopy today so the stand and canopy are finished. Just need to poly the door for the canopy and fix the stain job on the door for the stand and poly it and that part will be completely finished. I also got the background painted with black acrylic paint so it is completely finished. 

Should have my plumbing parts tomorrow hopefully if UPS doesn't delay it again then I can finish the plumbing. After that just need to transfer the Apex from the 55G to the 90G which I am waiting on my new custom BML fixtures before I do that and this can be setup and put into place. Depending on when I get my fixtures I plan on filling next weekend at the latest.


----------



## mopani (Oct 29, 2013)

nice driftwood man


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

mopani said:


> nice driftwood man


Thanks! I actually stumbled on that by accident on no intentions of needing driftwood as I had some I was going to use. I saw those and they were very nice pieces and for the price I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice build so far. I've always been curious about dosing pumps and plan to get them eventually in my builds. It will be nice to see how yours works.

Love the piece of wood on the left in the picture.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am going to shoot a video tour of the setup once I get it all finished. I am really surprised more people aren't using dosers with planted tanks. Maybe I will start a trend, who knows...LoL I guess that is just my reef side coming out. 

The only dislike I don't like about this doser and most dosers unless you get a GHL but I am not spending that on a planted tank, is I can't choose selected days. So it all has to be daily dosing. I can chose how many times a day and at what times and how much, but not which days for which pump to dose on. I could go with a BRS pump and connect it to my Apex and have that full control but, that takes up more room both space wise and on the EB8 and costs more vs a standalone unit. Another option that would be cheaper is using a Aqualifter connected to the Apex as those are cheaper but, then again I would be burning EB8 outlets. So there are options no mater what road you want to take.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

So the process has started. The 55G has been drained and taken down and moved out to storage. Plants moved to a 10G holding tank and the fish moved to another 10G holding tank. The 90G has been moved into place and the plumbing has been done. I have the DIY clear PVC spray bar and intake tube built and plumbed into the system. Just need the strainer I have ordered for the intake tube. I have also started moving over the Apex system. So things are starting to roll along. I have hit another setback as the power bar EB8 from my Apex has a dead #8 outlet. So I need to send it in for repair. Hopefully it won't be gone long. Also my custom BML didn't ship out as first planned so I am still waiting on those which is suppose to ship out Monday. So looks like it won't be flooded until next weekend instead of this weekend as hoped. That's ok, I would rather take my time and make sure everything is ok and perfect since onces it's flooded it will be hard to fix things. Hopefully have some pics up later this evening of the progress.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Getting closer, I hate the waiting game. Also seem to be waiting on something. I have the Apex mounted and I just need to wire it up but I am waiting on a new EB8 to replace one of my defective ones so I can mount it below the second one as my battery back up unit. I am also waiting on some more grommets to trim the holes. I got my strainers for my custom made intake but had to order some clear PVC couplings. Right now I am just using regular white ones. My BML fixtures still haven't shipped and were suppose to ship today. My plants will be here Friday so I will be flooding this tank ready or not so hopefully they will be here. 

Here is some pics of the progress. Still have some touching up and cleaning to do but it is coming along nicely.

Tank is hard plumbed to the filter where it will then attach to the filter via 5/8" tubing. Using 1/2" PVC for better velocity. 










Connections from the tank to the filter via the tubing. 










Overall view of the Apex system mounted up. Just need to mount the new EB8 below the first one and wire it all up. All the wiring will be nicely wired and hidden for a clean and organized look. Pictured is my EcoTech MP10 circulation pump, WXM wireless module to control the MP10 via the Apex, the Apex base module, Breakout Box that will allow me to control the ATO, cabinet alarm, lights via the Apex, Current USA ramp timer for my Satellite+ which are only being used for moonlights, the the WiFi adapter that allows me to control my tank from my phone or web anywhere in the world. 










Right side of the tank with the DIY spray bar using clear PVC. Holes are 1/8" in the spray bar. The strainer for the intake I had to connect using white PVC coupler. I have clears ones on order to replace the white ones. 










Left side of the tank, the spray bar goes all the way across with intake tubes on each side for dual intake to the Ehiem Pro 3 2080.











That's all for now, will hopefully have some more updates and pics later. Right now it is time to watch some football.


----------



## FishFinatic (Oct 24, 2011)

Talk about doing it big in Texas. You my friend have thought about every thing and I commend you for doing things right the first time. I have been thinking long and hard about getting an Apex Jr. Probably my next purchase. 

Looking forward to watching this build progress 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Everything is looking really nice. You can tell you have thought long and hard about this project. Every thing is nice and tidy. Well done.

I'm curious to see what you think of that auto doser as I have been thinking about getting one and saw that one on ebay and it's a really good price. Even if it's not as good as a Bubble Magus or Aquamedic I could buy 2 of those for the price of the other two listed. Let me know what you think of it when you run it for awhile.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

FishFinatic said:


> Talk about doing it big in Texas. You my friend have thought about every thing and I commend you for doing things right the first time. I have been thinking long and hard about getting an Apex Jr. Probably my next purchase.


Thanks! I kinda set the bar high with my reef tanks so I couldn't slack on this one...LoL I have put a lot of planning into this and taking it slow. Looking forward to see the results. 

If you're looking at an Apex right now would be the time to get it. I would recommend at least the Apex Lite but if you go with the Lite right now would be the time to get it as Neptune as discontinued the Lites. Not sure what they have planned. 



ua hua said:


> I'm curious to see what you think of that auto doser as I have been thinking about getting one and saw that one on ebay and it's a really good price. Even if it's not as good as a Bubble Magus or Aquamedic I could buy 2 of those for the price of the other two listed. Let me know what you think of it when you run it for awhile.


Will keep you posted. I have been testing it with water and it works but I am still not sure what I think of it yet. If you get one don't go through eBay. I have a better source which is the only dealer of them and they have better support.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Texan78 said:


> Thanks! I kinda set the bar high with my reef tanks so I couldn't slack on this one...LoL I have put a lot of planning into this and taking it slow. Looking forward to see the results.
> 
> If you're looking at an Apex right now would be the time to get it. I would recommend at least the Apex Lite but if you go with the Lite right now would be the time to get it as Neptune as discontinued the Lites. Not sure what they have planned.
> 
> ...


Definitely post your results/opinions in your thread after you get your tank up and running. I have to agree with you on the Apex being a great controller. I'm still kicking myself for getting rid of my controller from my reef keeping days but thought I could get away without using it (which I can) but I sure do wish I still had it. There is a couple of Apex's on ebay right now, one which is a really nice system that is more than what would be needed for a freshwater tank and another that I put a couple of bids on but will be waiting til it gets closer to the end of the auction to decide if I really need it or not. I can hear the wife already... didn't you use to have one of those?


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

You can definitely be spoiled by using one especially if you've used one before as you know. I have ended up using it more than I thought I would on this Freshwater tank. It has made things so much easier for sure.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is a cool panoramic pic I took of the inside the cabinet. For the most part everything is mounted and in place. Waiting on my new EB8 to replace the bottom one and the rest of the grommets to finish out the holes. Hopefully my BMLs come tomorrow to as told then I can finish mounting and hooking everything up. Plants are in transit and will be here Friday morning. So as long as I get everything else I need I can start hardscaping tomorrow night and aquascape and flood it Friday. Keeping my fingers crossed. Hopefully BML comes through or I will be eating a plant order.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Did your BML come in? Have fun getting your tank setup this weekend. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes my BML's did come in this morning which was a relief but there is bad news to it which pretty much goes along with everything else that has happened today. One of the fixtures is defective as 1/4 of it doesn't light. I am disappointed in this as it must have happened during shipping as these are suppose to be throughly tested before they leave. They are so backed up I don't believe they are testing them properly but that is only speculation. Most likely damaged in shipping but they were packed well so not sure. Also I had ordered some more grommets to finish out the holes drilled in the stand for cords and what not but turns out I ordered caps. So I had to go back and order those and I am sure those won't be here until next wednesday probably. My new EB8 didn't come in today as suppose to, it will be tomorrow. So I can't finish wiring everything up and I don't have the grommets anyways. My plants will be here tomorrow and I am not even ready to start hardscaping so not sure what to do with them in the mean time. Then my daughter has strep so had to take her to the Dr. Pretty much today was suppose to be finishing everything up so I could scape and flood it tomorrow and that won't be happening. Not sure how to approach things now or what to do with these plants. I think I need some sleep.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Fits an alarming trend lately to increase the production but not increase the manpower. Remember that show which
asked "are you as smart as a ten year old ?" Well I wonder if any of those corporate heroes ever blew up a balloon
beyond that which it could take.
That having been said, If you ever thought that God didn't have a sense of humor...just plan something...
That stress relief package just left you with the time on your hands to tend to your daughter.
Isn't that an amazing coincidence...
The plants which came in water should be sunk by placing something on top of them to keep them under.
I put mine in water but not under and they had a few leaves die/rot due to exposure to air during that time.
The other things will fall into place.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sorry. I hope your daughter is feeling better. 

It was a few days until I planted my tank after I received my plants. I just kept them in their shipping bags and let them sit in a warm place. They looked pretty good. I don't think they were impacted. 

Another option I was thinking about from a lighting perspective is that the plants really don't start to take off until they transition into there submersed state. Some are just starting for me and it has nearly been 3 weeks. I am slowly increasing my photo period. If I remember right - I think you have multiple fixtures. Running one would probably work in the interim. So as long as your tank doesn't need to move - maybe an option. 

I hope everything comes together soon. I will be thinking about you. 

Enjoy the time with your daughter. Maybe you just got an extra helper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. It has defiantly been a long past couple days and work hasn't made it much easier but, I think I am starting to see light at the end of the tunnel on this project and it's been a long night. 

I finally finished getting everything mounted and wired up in the stand and got everything programmed in the Apex and tested and everything is working as of now. Will have to make some minor tweaking when it gets flooded but it is not much. The stand is in place where it is going to sit. I have a couple small things I have to do tomorrow but I will be able to start the hardscape, aquascape and flood it tomorrow. I got my plants today and I am just not real thrilled with the quality of them but we will see what happens. 

BML is going to try to expedite me a new fixture Monday to replace the one defective one so thanks to Cara, Nick and Joanne for all their hard work and customer service. I have everything in place so all I have to do is plug it into the driver and not have to drain the tank to move the stand. The front and back will have two 10K Planted BML fixtures custom made to length at 46" to fit in my canopy but I designed it so I can still angle them. Lights will be controlled by my Apex system for my day lighting. Then in the middle I am using my two Satellite+ fixtures with the ramp timer to do morning and evening moonlighting. One fixture will come on in the morning for a short time then the BML will ramp up as the Sat+ are ramping down the moonlight. Then in the evening the other fixture will ramp up the moonlight as the BML ramp down and go off. Moonlights will stay on in the evening for a couple hours then go off and be dark overnight where it all starts over again in the morning. My plans are to get the BML 6300K Dutch fixture to enhance the colors of my red plants but that is further down the road. I want to wait till the multi channel fixture comes out so I can control it with my Apex and still use that fixture for the moonlights in the morning and evening to replace the two Sat+. 

Anyways, here is the progress made with the stand all done with the door off and tank in place. All I need to do in the stand is hook the return tubing up to the filter and it's completely done but that will only take a few mins to do but I think I can consider it done as the hard part is finished.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

It looks great. I can't wait to see the hardscape. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have started the hardscape and I am going to plant this tonight and flood it regardless. I am not happy with the quality of plants I got and I am very disappointed in that as it probably is not going to look how I had designed it but I am just going to roll with it and hope for the best and work with it over time and change it up as I go along. Not much I can do about that now. All the other minor stuff I can work with as time goes on. 

Pics really aren't the greatest as you really can't tell slope but overall I am happy with it. Should look great as it feels in. Got the flame moss glued to the driftwood and should fill out nicely as time goes on. I am at least pleased with that part.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking good. Murphy's law is a funny thing and I know your pain as when I was rescaping my tank it was one thing after another that went wrong but in the end it all worked out as I'm sure it will for you. Can't wait to see it all planted up. What plants are you using in your scape?


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

ua hua said:


> Can't wait to see it all planted up. What plants are you using in your scape?


At the moment deads ones...LoL

My dwarf baby tears arrived melted so guess I won't be planting those right now. 

I will post a list once I know what was usable and what wasn't.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

keep an eye on the big bit of dw. if it's new it'll swell. it looks close to the front glass. is it close to the back glass too? i've seen several threads where the result has been cracked glass and calamity.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> keep an eye on the big bit of dw. if it's new it'll swell. it looks close to the front glass. is it close to the back glass too? i've seen several threads where the result has been cracked glass and calamity.


It is about 2 inches from the glass but you can't tell from the pic. It is anchored to slate and sitting on corrugated plastic then buried under the substrate. So hopefully it isn't going anywhere. It is really thick glass too. 

I soaked them in big trash cans for over a month to so the tannin can leach and changed the water once a week. Hopefully shouldn't be any problems. I did a leak test with them in the tank and no problems.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

The scape is done and the water is going in. With the plants I already had from my 55G I was able to trim plus what I got in my order I was able to salvage quite a bit and it is stocked full. So we will see what happens. I need to get some carpet plants for the front so I left it open. It is a good variety in there with lots of colors so it should look really good when it all fills in I hope. I will grab some pics tomorrow and post once it fills up and the water clears some. It is filling very slowly at the moment.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Now I think this could be classified as a "high tech" tank. If anything it looks cool. Ha!


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here are a couple of pics in all its cloudy and new water bubble glory. I am going to make a couple of changes and move some things around in the foreground but need to get some more baby tears. I was only able to salvage like 3 small plugs from the 3 pots I got. We will see what happens. Once I get those and the plants I am missing I will move some others and make some small changes. Not much to look at now but I pleased as it should look really nice when I fills in but hard to tell right now.

One thing I am very happy and pleased with is the low profile look as there is not much hanging in the tank when it come to equipment. Two clear intakes, clear spray bar, drop checker, and circulation pump and that is it. I am also going to wait a couple weeks to put the fish back in so I can gas the tank good and let these plants get a head start and root and settle in. 





































The only 3 little plugs of baby tears I was able to save.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks great. I can't wait to see it grow in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I'd add 2-3x more plants asap and plan on water changes every 3rd day for a month, then many 2x a week for the next. 

Set the Vortech at the lower range, for 4ft tanks, I do not think we really need them, but if you have a canister, then sure. Most 6ft+ tanks benefit from them though.

Set the AM1000 at a starting bps rate of 3-4 bps.

Then watch.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

plantbrain said:


> I'd add 2-3x more plants asap and plan on water changes every 3rd day for a month, then many 2x a week for the next.
> 
> Set the Vortech at the lower range, for 4ft tanks, I do not think we really need them, but if you have a canister, then sure. Most 6ft+ tanks benefit from them though.
> 
> ...


It is actually stocked full of plants. There is at least 12-15 different varieties in there. It is just really hard to see from the pics because of the driftwood and the rocks are in the way. The entire back wall and behind the driftwood is packed solid. The only exception is in the foreground where I was going to put dwarf baby tears and one other thing but they left one out of the order and the other came melted and I was only able to salvage three small plugs of the baby tears. I am going to see if I can find some local and if not order some more. That is why the foreground is empty because it is reserved for it. Otherwise it is full. Once it grows in you will really be able to see it. 

The MP10 is set at 30% on lagoon via the Apex on a 6 hr on 6 hr off intervals and provides a nice flow in the tank keeping things stirred up without disturbing the plants. I am not getting a good flow from my canister right now as there is something wrong with it. I have emailed Eheim about it. So they may have to send me a new pump. 

I do have my CO2 set at 3-4 BPS so everything is good there. 

I also planned on doing water changes every other day for the first month. So about 3 times a week.


----------



## ElviaRogers (Jan 3, 2014)

That is a great project you got out there. Nice build as well. Hope that turns into a nice tank. Wishing you good luck.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

ElviaRogers said:


> That is a great project you got out there. Nice build as well. Hope that turns into a nice tank. Wishing you good luck.


Thanks I am hoping it turns out nicely as well. Can't wait to see how it looks when it fills in. I am sure I will have to make some changes and move some plants around to get the look I am wanting once they start to fill in.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Did my first of three water changes of the week last night. Actually did it a day early. Forgot what day it was. Oh well it won't hurt anything. Next one is scheduled for the 16th then the 18th. and every other day after that for the next month. 

Also did some moving around of plants to make room for my foreground plants so it will look a little more organized so to speak. I am sure I will be doing some more changes once they stem plants in the back start to rebound and fill in. It should look really nice once it starts to fill in so overall I am pleased with the progression despite the delays it took to get this build going. A month late but better late then never. Also hopefully I will have my 2nd BML 10K fixture to replace the defective one that was damaged in shipping so I can get this thing cooking. I also got my custom mount for me Apex probes made and my doser installed and in place. I will have some more info and maybe a video on that later. I hit a little problem which I am trying to figure out how to approach. 

On another note. I am very pleased with how easy it is to work with the ADA Amazonia Aquasoil. I think having some good aquascaping tools doesn't hurt. I didn't have those my first go around with the 55G and man do they make life much easier. 

I will try to grab some pics when the lights come up. In the meantime I am looking for some plants. Anyone know of a good source that has nice healthy and green Staurogyne repens, dwarf baby tears and downoi?


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

They will fill in with time, they hardly ever look great with the shipping and replanting. They always come back though with some tlc!


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Contact Tom for the stauro, you won't be disappointed and you will get way more than anyone else you would buy from. The time I got some from him I ordered 25 stems and got 3x that many. Check and see if he has any downoi for sale at this time also.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I will send him a message and see what he has. Some of the best plants I have I got from other members and were in a lot better shape than from stores online. So I am a little leery about placing another only order like that and they charge way to much for shipping. 

Yes, they will fill in with time and it is normal to see some melting at first. I am a little worried about the batch I ordered as they were not in very good shape when they arrived and this is twice I have ordered from this place who claims to have the best plants and they are not. Not to mention they are very overpriced on shipping. The ones I took from my 55G are in good shape and are doing very well. I did notice today some of the plants are already rebounding and showing new signs of growth and green tops so that is a positive that things are moving in the right direction.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here are a couple pics of the new growth. Still looks like a mess but it is still early and should look great when they all rebound and take off.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Did a water test just now and looks like things are coming along. Here are the results. 

Temp: 77.7
pH: 6.87
Ammonia/NH4: 1 PPM
Nitrates/NO3: 5 PPM
Nitrites/NO2: 1 PPM
KH/Alkalinity: 4° dKH/71.6 PPM
GH: 4° dKH/71.6 PPM
Phosphate/PO4: 0

I figured my PO4 would be a little higher since I am dosing but that is probably a good sign as that means the plants are taking what's being dosed in and not showing on the test. At least that is what I am hoping that means. So far so good I suppose. 

Maybe this tank will be cycled faster than I thought. It had a jump start though with some of the plants and petrified wood coming from my 55G and some of the media from the other filter was put in this new filter.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is a shot of the tank just 3 days old now. Water is clearing up more and more each day. So hopefully by this time next week it will be sparkling. I did some moving of the plants around to make room for my foreground plants I have ordered since the ones I got were in bad shape and not even plantable. So that is why it is so bare in front. That wasn't on purpose. Some plants in the back are starting to rebound and getting new growth. Now if only the others would get the memo we would be in good shape. I am really looking forward to seeing how it looks once it fills in. BTW, that is only 1 BML 10K Planted 46" running right now at 100%.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

You're going to be staring a tank of split pea soup if you don't get some more plants in there in a hurry.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have more foreground plants coming. The ones I got were completely melted and unusable and they even forgot to ship some all together. With the exception of the foreground the rest of the tank is packed solid. It is really hard to tell or see that from the pics because of the driftwood and rocks and the way the substrate slopes.


----------



## KimberlyDiaz (Jan 11, 2014)

The tank looks pretty great. Nice pictures you got out there.Loved them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is a little history of how this tank as involved to what it is today.

Keeping tanks and reefs is something I have I have done for 20+ years. I have had many aquariums over the years but currently I have a 90G in wall reef, and 2 55G in wall reefs and now this 90G planted tank. The 90G in wall reef is about to get upgraded to a 6-700G in wall. That will leave me with 1 extra 55G and 1 90G. I would like to do a discuss tank next with the old 90G reef that is about to get upgraded and replaced or get a 125G to do a discuss tank in. If so that will leave me with a 55 & 90G to do something new in. Any suggestions? 

55G Fish Only freshwater tank which was set up for 7+ years that I took down in Nov to go Planted. Tank was this crystal clear and clean the entire 7 years. 










Upgraded to 90G High Tech Planted tank. Hopefully in time this 90G will look just as densely planted and good as the artificial plants in the 55G


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just realized I haven't posted a full tank shot of the fully completed tank with stand and all. Lighting isn't great but here is the tank with the finished canopy and stand.


----------



## FishFinatic (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking good! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tardigrade (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice job Texan, I am in the planning phase of my 90g planted dream tank and other than some of the details we are obviously pretty close in terms of our dreams roud:

This has been a great post for me in terms of mounting things etc. I had already landed on BML lights, Apex system, Fluval 406 (not sure if I will switch to lgr Eheim yet), Hydor heater, CO2 (going with a DIY reactor), and was thinking about a dosing pump as well. I was also thinking about pvc plumbing outside of the cabinet and like your clear pvc/and spray bar ideas. I am going without a canopy, and going to use Seachem Flourite as a substrate (I already have 3 bags and liked it when I used it previously) but other than that we are really close. 

Thanks for sharing as it helps my plan


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Any update?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FishFinatic (Oct 24, 2011)

jlfkona said:


> Any update?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


+1

Grow Stronger!


----------



## MamaJu (Jun 4, 2013)

Texan78,

Thanks for sharing your story and tank progress. I love it! and you gave me some ideas for my wishlist. Too bad you don't live closer because I need someone to build me a cabinet for my dutch aquarium. Now why didn't I think of the inline heater???

Looking forward to seeing your tank grow


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Wasn't much to report from my last report but here is some pics from three weeks ago. I trimmed back all the new growth and pulled all the melted growth that was expected from the initial planting and replanted the new growth. I reorganized the scape some in a manner that I thought would look good when it started to fill in. I also got my mid ground s. repens, and my foreground dwarf baby tears and Downi as well as added a couple other background plants. I have been adding some as I go. 

I have been doing 40-50%ish water changes every other day and dosing PPS-Pro 15ML each day before the lights come on and of course injecting CO2. Everything is sparkling and doing very well. My dwarf baby tears are coming along slow but I do see progress. Other than that the water parameters are perfect and everything is golden. 

So here are some pics from 3 weeks ago of my "pea soup" from when I did all that I talked about. These were taken during a water change and right after rescaping and cleaning the tank. Lights are off right now and I just did a water change this evening so I will get some pics of how it looks as of now and post an update in a couple days so you can see the progress which is substantial compare to these pics. 

Here is some pics from the top





































Now some close ups of the different areas of the tank and the overall view.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well here are some updated pics from today. The ones I posted yesterday were from 3 weeks ago and here is the progress 3 weeks later. Water is a little cloudy but it always is a little bit the day after I do a water change. Tomorrow is will be crystal clear and be time to change it again. Looking forward to when I can cut back to once a week. 

*3 Weeks Ago*










*Today*

You can see a lot of progress in just 3 weeks and I am pleased with how things are progressing.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking really good. Give it some time to fill in some more and it will look even better.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well here is a small update since I updated about 2 weeks ago. I think I have CO2, Lighting, and Ferts finally dialed in and tank in good balance. Since my last update you can see the plants on the left side have exploded in growth since two weeks ago. The right side is small because I just planted new plants last week and did some moving around. Also the Dwarf Baby Tears looking like they are finally taking roots and spreading. Spreading slowly but at least I am seeing some progress. Hopefully in a couple months I should have a good foreground carpet if things continue to progress. So may have some plants to sale or trade soon. I am looking for some Japonica if anyone knows where I can find some. 

Anyways, here is the progress of the tank since two weeks ago and some over head shots when I was doing some work on the tank last week.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I was wondering how your tank is doing as I was doing my weekly maintenance today. Any updates??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well right now its a jungle. I need to do a trim on it bad. So I will have so plants for sell if anyone is interested. Just haven't had time to trim it. Ran out of CO2 today so need to get that refilled. Other than that it is rocking along. Dual planted BML at 80% for about 7 hrs a day, no ferts and 50% WC weekly. Need to make up some ferts. Here are some pics I took before posting. I wanted a lake look and I think I got it.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Any update?


----------

